# Medical



## Redman3

Hi
Does anyone know how tfl are processing renewal application if unable to get medical form done.
They advised me to submit without but never said what will happen to renewal application or how it will be dealt with.


----------



## Jst1dreamr

Redman3 said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know how tfl are processing renewal application if unable to get medical form done.
> They advised me to submit without but never said what will happen to renewal application or how it will be dealt with.


What is tfl?


----------



## Redman3

Jst1dreamr said:


> What is tfl?


Transport for london


----------

